# Proposal Help



## nightshutter (Nov 30, 2010)

First off this is not for this winter. Its for 2014-2015. Its for a full service year round maintenance contract. What would you guys bid the snow removal at? Do you guys bid one lump sum or by the push? We average about 35 storms a year. I have experience with snow removal. Just not this big. Im guessing two trucks one with 9 ft blade and one with 8ft. Sidewalks also. Maybe half a pallet of salt and half of ice melt? 2 trucks 3 hours plow,salt and sidewalks with blower? Parking lot is about 1.5 acres plus road around facility, entrance and loading dock area(area to the left of A marker).


----------



## scottL (Dec 7, 2002)

As with all questions asking for help.....

1) What is the trigger
2) What is their tolerance level
3) Hours of operation
4) Are they looking for seasonal or per event or per plow bid
5) Do they have any special needs
6) ????

need more info.


----------



## NortheastSNO (Dec 9, 2013)

Personally I think you are under estimating this lot. Without know the trigger, tolerance level, hour of op. I would estimate this lot:

2 trucks at 3 hour each = 6 hours total plowing
1 skid steer for the walks = 2 hours
Salting parking lot you are looking at close to 3 tons per visit.
Sidewalk salting you are closer to 3/4 of a pallet.

Some things that I see:

Main Parking lot has landscaping all the way around it. Most likely cannot pile snow there
Look like a lot of sidewalk work is needed, this will have to be done before plowing that way snow can be removed from front ( im assuming that they do not want huge piles around main doors.
Roads are going to take some time. long pushes heavy pushes during business hours.

Parking Islands, Parking islands, Parking islands.

WTF are the red things.


----------



## nightshutter (Nov 30, 2010)

Trigger is 1" or more. They want it priced per visit. The facility is open 24 hours but only guards after regular business hours. they want it cleaned up as needed and a follow up visit to salt ice. Special needs are around the guard shack. people have slid into the gate arms. This is a HIGH secure facility. Not much for sidewalks. Loading dock area and area to the left of the parking lot. 75% of that is behind a security check point. You could only fit a snow blower through it. 

As far as those red things I have know idea what they are. Generators or something?


----------



## NortheastSNO (Dec 9, 2013)

1" Trigger why to cheap, you are going to live there. I have a hospital that we do and we basically place a guy there as soon as it starts snowing, its a pita because it is a one inch trigger we get 30,000 grand a year for that simply because it has so many issues involved. kinda like what you got going on here.

If it snow and Inch and hour by the time you finish you are going to have to start over, what about the rest of your accounts.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## maxwellp (Feb 16, 2013)

I would say with the 1 inch trigger you will need 2 trucks that live there. One truck will never get all that done by the time it put another inch on the first inch. Plus a side walk person. 
You will also need the ability to have ether larger equipment or more truck when it really goes to town snowing. 
35 storms is allot. This will be a large job. I would have to say there would be 6-8 hours of plowing just 1 inch off all of that. But would need the exact size of every thing. I would do a single push no salt for $ 1200, you do the math at 35 storms a year. this will be big. I could live off just that. ha ha .


----------



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

maxwellp;1681272 said:


> I would say with the 1 inch trigger you will need 2 trucks that live there. One truck will never get all that done by the time it put another inch on the first inch. Plus a side walk person.
> You will also need the ability to have ether larger equipment or more truck when it really goes to town snowing.
> 35 storms is allot. This will be a large job. I would have to say there would be 6-8 hours of plowing just 1 inch off all of that. But would need the exact size of every thing. I would do a single push no salt for $ 1200, you do the math at 35 storms a year. this will be big. I could live off just that. ha ha .


Why is everyone saying 2 trucks? One wheel loader/backhoe a pusher and a skid or truck for touch ups


----------



## nightshutter (Nov 30, 2010)

The current contractor has a skid on site


----------



## PLOWTRUCK (Sep 25, 2010)

I think the 1.5 acres for the lot is A little low, looks more like 2 acres. Also looks like about 3/4 of a mile of roads, with another 1/2 acre of plowing with the loading dock and guard area. With a one inch trigger you are going to be at this place all the time. If I were doing this I would have a machine with a push blade and one truck maybe a second but one should do it. The truck to clean around the dock areas, curbs and roadways and the machine in the lot and one guy on a snowblower for the walks. If you get some storms were snowfall rates are 1-2 inches an hour you will fall behind with only trucks in this lot. I would say no salt 850-1000 per push. With a truck and a machine should take no more than 2-3 hours max to do this site.


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

beanz27;1681550 said:


> Why is everyone saying 2 trucks? One wheel loader/backhoe a pusher and a skid or truck for touch ups


^^^^^This. I was thinking a backhoe/loader with a 12-14' box and a truck but a skid steer might be better if you can fit it on the sidewalks.


----------

